# D2 und das Battle.net



## Kersyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aaaalso...
ich hab seit langer zeit mal wieder D2 ausgepackt, aber das ist nur eine Nicht B-net version...

nun habe ich einige Fragen:
1. D3 kommt ja nicht mehr dieses Jahr...lohnt es sich wohl noch, sich das spiel neu zu kaufen? und wenn ich es neu kaufe will ich im B-net auch mit exp. zocken...
brauche ich dann einen LoD key, einen Normalen D2 key oder beide?
2. wie läuft das im B-net ab? kann mir das wer grob erklären?
3. Werden chars im battle net nach einer zeit resetet? und was ist eigentlich ein "ladder" char?
und die letzte frage:
4.Kann jeder zu mir hinkommen und mich ganken/durchziehen durch what ever? und wenn der mich zieht, kommt er dann auch in alle äkte rein oder nur in die in denen ich bin? und wie ist das mit den Ep?

Ich hoffe auf schnelle antworten^^

danke im vorraus


----------



## Dwarf (17. Juli 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Aaaalso...
> ich hab seit langer zeit mal wieder D2 ausgepackt, aber das ist nur eine Nicht B-net version...
> 
> nun habe ich einige Fragen:
> ...




1.klar, das spiel kostet doch fast nixmehr, neu kaufen würd ichs aber höchstens wenn du wen hast mitdem du bnet zocken kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst reicht auch der singleplayer um wieder "ins spiel zu kommen".
2.Bnet ist wie'n Chatroom aufgebaut, du kommst als erstes ala wow in die char auswahl, da kannst du nach auswahl deines chars eine neue welt erstellen, oder einer bestehenden beitreten, erstellst du eine neue welt wird sie an dich angepasst(in sachen quests etc deinem fortschritt halt), trittst du einem bestehendem spiel bei(sollte der charakterlevel unterschied das zulassen laut einstellung) musst du sehen was da gerade gemacht wird, das kann sich nämlich von deinem quest fortschritt unterscheiden.
3.indirekt, aber so wie du es erfragst nein, einziges manko damit dein char bestehen bleibt ist, er muss anfänglich länger als 3h? gespielt sein, sonst wird er nach 10 tagen gelöscht. zur laddergeschichte: erstmal vorweg du musst die ladder sehen wie'ne fußball-saison zB beider das ziel der maxlvl ist:
Es gibt ein paar exclusive Gegenstände (auch Sets) welche du bei D2 nur im Ladder-Modus finden kannst, das sind aber nur eine Handvoll von Gegenständen. Die meisten Gegenstände die man im Laddermodus findet, findest du aber auch im normalen Non-Ladder oder Single Player Modus.
Der Unterschied zwischen Ladder und Non-Ladder Chars ist der, dass Ladder Chars an dem Run auf die Ladder bis Level 99 teilnehmen und dann auf der Top 200 Liste erscheinen, welche du im Battlenet auf der rechten Seite der Bildschirms nachlesen kannst. Gegenstände aus dem Ladder Modus können nicht in den Non-Ladder-Modus exportiert werden. In gewissen Abständen gibt es einen Ladderreset bei dem alle vorhergehenden Ladder Chars nach Non-Ladder exportiert werden und dann nicht mehr im Ladder Modus benutzt werden können.
Ein Einstieg in die Ladder ist derzeit aber ziemlich sinnlos, da bei den meisten Klassen das Minimum Level für ein Erscheinen in der Ladder bei 97 liegt. Und das kostet verdammt viel Zeit.
Nachteile hast du aber nicht einen Ladder Char zu spielen, also machs einfach, musst ja nich erster werden, hauptsache du hast die chance auf mehr items.
4.jo gibt viele gruppen die xpen, lohnt sich aber erst ab'ner bestimmten anzahl, hier mal kurz dazu was:
http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/exp-guide-lod.php#2d


----------



## Kersyl (3. März 2010)

Ah danke =) Ich will nu nich Buddeln, aber ich hab da noch paar Fragen:
1. Wo lohnt es sich am meisten, sich das Spiel + exp. pack zu Kaufen? Im Blizz-shop und dann downloaden, wo bestellen oder  gibt es das sogar noch in Elektro-geschäften bzw. in einem Gamestop? Mit "lohnen" mein ich, Zeit und Geld ersparnis.
2. Keine frage, aber Ist das mit diesen "welten" etwas wie ein Server? Und ist der immer privat oder öffentlich?

Wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.^^


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. März 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Ah danke =) Ich will nu nich Buddeln, aber ich hab da noch paar Fragen:
> 1. Wo lohnt es sich am meisten, sich das Spiel + exp. pack zu Kaufen? Im Blizz-shop und dann downloaden, wo bestellen oder  gibt es das sogar noch in Elektro-geschäften bzw. in einem Gamestop? Mit "lohnen" mein ich, Zeit und Geld ersparnis.
> 2. Keine frage, aber Ist das mit diesen "welten" etwas wie ein Server? Und ist der immer privat oder öffentlich?
> 
> Wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.^^




also es gibt open und closed battle.net bei diablo 2

open kannst du vergessen, außer du holst dir ein cheattool und erstellst dir gleich nen lvl99er char mit abartigen werten ^^

im closed liegen die charaktere auf den blizzard servern und sind somit(ziemlich) uncheatbar...

die welten in diablo 2 sind nicht mit mmo servern oder so vergleichbar...wenn du eine welt öffnest ist sie komplett "resettet" das heißt alle bosse leben noch.
pro welt können 5 spieler zusammen spielen. das ganze kannst du mit einem passwort versehen um nur bestimmte spieler reinzulassen.

auf dem endlvl läufts darauf hinaus, dass du eine welt nach der anderen aufmachst und diablo bzw. baal "farmst" d.h. dauernd killst und auf gute drops wartest...


----------

